# All my posts become subscribed threads



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 4, 2006)

All of my postings starting today automatically become subscribed threads for me.
How do I make that stop?

AoG


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 4, 2006)

USERCP
Edit Options
Set Default Thread Subscription Mode to "Do Not Subscribe"


----------

